# Ford 771 front loader



## Ben E (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi I have a ford 771 front loader on a ford 3000. I was wondering why sometimes when the lift cylinder reach full height it seems like water shoots out of both lift cylinders, the lift cylinders are single acting if that helps any. The hydraulics seem to work alot faster when the engine is warming up, which i think means there water contaminated and after it warms up all the fluid is mixed. I rebuilt the lift cylinders already once. It is a older model I think. I dont know what year it is if that help in anyway.
Thanks, Ben


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

At the top of your cylinders there are slots ( air vents) that allows air to escape when extending your cylinders and enter when retracting. Because it's single acting and for the main lift the breathers are at the top. When it rains or heavy humidity which allows condensation to build in the air side of the cylinder you get water . Best bet is to store tractor indoors, roofer over it or tarp it up when not in use. Water can get in the tractor through a few different spots on the tractor and contaminate the oil. So check to see if your oil is a milky white. Rear diff and transmission. If it is drop the oil and replace it. Covering the unit will help protect.
Good luck


----------



## Ben E (Sep 20, 2018)

Well I rented a excavator to build a swale, and I had extra time to dig out a hill I want to put a lean to so I can store it there. So I guess it have to wait a little bit and then I'll build it. Thanks so much, Ben


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

In the meantime if you cover it with a tarp it will help


----------



## Ben E (Sep 20, 2018)

Ok, have to replace hydraulic fluid too, because I'm pretty sure it's probably really contaminated. Having 4inchs of rain in a dayand high humidity in st.louis probably didnt help. Then tarp it, after the exhaust cools down so it doesnt melt


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Check it first it might not need it but if you never did change it since you owned it then it's probably a good idea to do so. This is a practice that is ignored by lots of tractor owners . PO might have never done it. Who nows


----------

